# Another Tech promotion



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Once again please give a warm welcome to justpassingby who has accepted my invitation to work in the Windows forum with us

Congrats and welcome :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Well done justpassingby. Nice to have you on the team.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations and good job on here.


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and welcome to the team!


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*congratulations*


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Congrats. Now soon it will be my turn to take over the Windows forums ...

MUHAHAHAHA :grin:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations, Welcome to the team


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Congratulations and welcome to the Team - seems you weren't _just_ passingby... :grin:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations. Good work :smile:


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

Well done and welcome.


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

Good Call GG. Congrats, justpassingby. Thanks for stoppingby!


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Congratulations


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Congratulations, and enjoy your new role! :wave: :4-clap:


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Congrats and welcome


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations and Welcome aboard. :wave:


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Thx to all of you for the warm welcome !

And thx Geekgirl, without your PM I would not have thought to check this section :grin:


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Just noticed the good news - Welcome & Congratulations!

. . . Gary


----------



## Sgt_Grim_Reaper (Nov 11, 2004)

justpassingby said:


> Thx to all of you for the warm welcome !


Welcome. Try not to give out crappy advice now, ok? :4-thatsba :wink: joking.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats justpassingby. Hope you like your new office and view :smile:


----------

